# Heat tape suppliers in Australia



## Lee Ward (Apr 21, 2020)

Morning does anyone know of an Australian distributor for the style of heat tape that comes on a roll and can be cut to length and then wiring terminals clamped on for power supply? Looking to use it in a wine fridge for a incubator. Cheers Lee


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 21, 2020)

Can’t help you for heat tape, but I used heat cord from aussiereptilesupplies, just a 50w, but if you have a large fridge, maybe a 100w

Both do the same thing, just make sure to put a fan on the top to circulate the heat !


----------



## Lee Ward (Apr 21, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Can’t help you for heat tape, but I used heat cord from aussiereptilesupplies, just a 50w, but if you have a large fridge, maybe a 100w
> 
> Both do the same thing, just make sure to put a fan on the top to circulate the heat !


Thanks Herptology. Its looking like i will have to go with the cord.


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 21, 2020)

Lee Ward said:


> Thanks Herptology. Its looking like i will have to go with the cord.


Easier to set up IMO, no clamping or anything

Just run cord around the sides in a back and forth and hold down with patches of aluminium foil


----------

